# Vérification adresse ID Apple



## thomas1992 (19 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

je m'excuse d'après la vérification la question n'a jamais étais posé,

alors voilà, j'ai un IPod Touch 4eme génération depuis peu et ils me demandent de crée une adresse pour utilisé certaines adds, ce que je fais (thomas92@XXXX.com) malheureusement cela ne suffit pas et ils me demandent en plus de vérifier cette adresse, savez vous comment ? j'ai tout essayer, j'ai cherché partout mais rien !

je vous remercie,

Thomas


----------



## Gwen (19 Septembre 2011)

adds ??? c'est quoi. Des pub ?


----------



## iPadOne (20 Septembre 2011)

je pense que tu veux dire apps  

pour verifier ladresse (email) cest simple tu va dans ta boite mail , il doit y avoir un email Apple avec un liens tu clique et hop cest magique cest fait


voili voilou


----------

